# Check Out My New Betta



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Got a new Betta in the tank a few days ago. The move from the old tank was just too much of a shock for the last one, poor guy. This new one changes colors from red to white to paint blue but I wasn't able to get any good shots of him progressively changing colors. I might add some later if I get a good opportunity.


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

Name yet? 

Looks nice .


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Uncle Sam on account of his coloration.


----------



## Farm (Sep 23, 2014)

Do they have a particular name for the betta type that can change color like that? I have never heard of that. Not that I am up on all things betta. :icon_mrgr I have three of them but they are simple guys really. A VT, a white faced CT and an iridescent Koi. Yours is very nice looking!


----------

